
Christo's 'walk on water' art work rained off - ranopano
https://www.yahoo.com/news/thousands-flock-christo-walk-water-150522825.html
======
danso
> _" The Floating Piers" cost 15 million euros ($16.7 million) to create but
> will be open to the public for free, day and night, and is expected to
> attract 500,000 visitors by the time it closes._

$16.7 million for a 1.9 mile walkway that will be open for less than a month
and is apparently not highly weather resistant? For reference sake, a mile of
urban 6-lane interstate highway costs $11 million, and a 2-lane road $3-$5
million [1].

I understand that the costs of building a bespoke floating dock will be more
expensive than a regular road, but that just seems like a lot of money for
_any_ art installation.

[1] [http://www.artba.org/about/faq/#9](http://www.artba.org/about/faq/#9)

